# Medics Behaving Badly - Video



## exodus (Apr 1, 2010)

> These guys found their outfits at the last minute for ShamROCK 2010. Who knew?
> 
> 
> Source: Medics Behaving Badly | NBC San Diego


VIDEO: http://www.nbcsandiego.com/around-town/events/Medics_Behaving_Badly_San_Diego.html

No, I totally don't know these two...:glare::unsure: 

The shorter one on the left has been let go.


----------



## Twix623 (Apr 1, 2010)

Hmm, probably wasn't the brightest of idea's to put out that they were medics and even what company they work for!

Honestly I don't think it was necessary for him to be fired, but the fact that the medic put their info out there, ehh... it makes the company look unprofessional.


----------



## High Speed Chaser (Apr 1, 2010)

They were having some fun, just letting off some steam, yeah they shouldn't have mentioned any company but we are all human and act human. Being any kind of EMT is a stressful job and different people cope in different ways. No one should have been let go for this, maybe some discipline instead.


----------



## exodus (Apr 1, 2010)

The one that was let go, was let go because he brought up the company afaik.


----------



## Bloom-IUEMT (Apr 1, 2010)

Did I miss something? what was the problem?


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (Apr 1, 2010)

I think it was kind of dumb to bring up the company name, but they where both wasted, not doing anything illegal, and simply stated there job when being interviewed. Kind of embarrassing for the agency I suppose, but firing the guy seems going a little over board.


----------



## Bloom-IUEMT (Apr 1, 2010)

*Ha! I get to use the word "gargantuan" again*



schulz said:


> I think it was kind of dumb to bring up the company name, but they where both wasted, not doing anything illegal, and simply stated there job when being interviewed. Kind of embarrassing for the agency I suppose, but firing the guy seems going a little over board.


Totally agree, dumb idea. But termination?? Are we not allowed to drink on off days? Are not allowed to get drunk on our off days? And is it just me or are paramedics getting fired for dumb a-- reasons? And those are not rhetorical questions I really don't know. :unsure:

There must be a *gargantuan  *applicant pool of paramedics available in order for so many companies to be terminating paramedics left and right.


----------



## firetender (Apr 1, 2010)

Huge liability from a business standpoint (not talking legal) 

If, and it's clear these Dudes're not the sharpest tacks in the pack, for any reason either of them get INVOLVED in any sort of incident that draws Press, this video WILL resurface.

And every private ambulance company has skeletons in its closets. The liability lies in opening up the door for further examination. If they know they'll pass scrutiny, they might not have taken action, but even at that, any ambulance business is too fragile to paint a Bulls-Eye on it's ***.


----------



## Bloom-IUEMT (Apr 1, 2010)

DO other professionals that get paid $9-15/hr subject to the same standards of professional conduct outside of work? 
Makes me wonder if EMS public relations have gone too far without actually addressing more pressing problems.


----------

